# Nuclear Nelly



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Have any of you fished this bait for bass? I read that it is one of the hottest baits this year and I bought it last Friday. Also, for those of you who have used it, how did you fish the bait? How did you rig it up? Thanks.


----------

